# [SOLVED] Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to Dansguardian. I need to know where I can get the correct Webmin Module for my Dansguardian installation. I am using Ubuntu Server 9.04 – 32bit version. I have Squid version 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 installed. I have Dansguardian version 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1 installed. I have Webmin version 1.490 also installed. 

Everything that I read says that I need to use the Webmin Module that is compatible with DG 2.9/2.10. I have not been able to locate that file or link.

Could someone please tell me where I can find the correct Webmin Module file and link, to download/install, for Dansguardian 2.9.9.7.

Thanks,

Bobby Howerton


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

Hi,

I would have a look at this DG Webmin module. It should help you with what you are needing.

Cheers!


----------



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

Ok...thank you!!
I went and looked at the files on that website. These are the webmin models that they have/show:


_____Newest Files 
dgwebmin-0.7.0beta1b.wbm..............551.5 KiB..............Mon Jun 01 2009 15:46..............2,752 Release Notes 

_____dgwebmin-devel 
0.7.0alpha1 Subscribe Folder view 
dgwebmin-0.7.0alpha1.wbm..............45.8 KiB..............Mon Oct 13 2008 02:29..............3,171 Release Notes 

0.7.0beta1 Subscribe Folder view 
dgwebmin-0.7.0beta1.wbm..............171.8 KiB..............Fri May 29 2009 20:43..............135 Release Notes

0.7.0beta1b Subscribe Folder view 
dgwebmin-0.7.0beta1b.wbm..............551.5 KiB..............Mon Jun 01 2009 15:46..............2,752 Release Notes

_____dgwebmin-stable 
0.5.11 Subscribe Folder view 
dg-0.5.11.wbm..............45.1 KiB..............Wed Oct 08 2008 15:39..............6,231 Release Notes 


Which one do I use...none of them say for Dansguardian 2.9.9.7????

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

Hi,

None of them are going to say Dangaurdian 2.9.9.7 as they are the plugin for Webmin. I would recommend that you stick with the stable release of this. So I would go with the one at the bottom.

Cheers!


----------



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

ok, well I installed the stable version...version: dg-0.5.11.wbm. I used this link:
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dgwebminmodule/dg-0.5.10-pr4.wbm

I entered it in the Webmin > Webmin Configuration > Webmin Modules field. I selected "From ftp or http URL" then clicked install module.

This is the results:

Downloading http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dgwebminmodule/dg-0.5.10-pr4.wbm ..
Downloading http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dgwebminmodule/OldFiles/dg-0.5.10-pr4.wbm (48306 bytes) ..
Received 1024 bytes (2 %)
Received 5120 bytes (10 %)
Received 10240 bytes (21 %)
Received 15360 bytes (31 %)
Received 19456 bytes (40 %)
Received 24576 bytes (50 %)
Received 29696 bytes (61 %)
Received 34816 bytes (72 %)
Received 38912 bytes (80 %)
Received 44032 bytes (91 %)
Received 48306 bytes (100 %)
.. download complete.
The following modules have been successfully installed and added to your access control list : 

DansGuardian in /usr/share/webmin/dansguardian (580 kB) under category Servers

Now when I goto servers and click on dansguardian. I see this (some errors):

Manage DansGuardian - true web content filtering for all 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERROR! Either the DG Binary or the config file was not found! Please check your module config!
Expected binary file path: /sbin/dansguardian 
Expected conf file path: /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Module Version 0.5.10-pr4 

Below that are 5 icons


----------



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

Can you or someone please tell me:

why I am getting these errors?

and 

what do i need to do/correct to make the errors go away and have full functionality within the module?

Thanks

Bobby


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

Hi,

Could you post to conf file. Then I can take a look at it and see what might be the problem.

Cheers!


----------



## lcsfsr1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*

This problem is fixed. Here is the link and the exact file that you need if you are using Dansguardian 2.9.9.7.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dgwebminmodule/files/

dgwebmin-0.7.0beta1b.wbm / 551.5 KiB / Mon Jun 01 2009 / 15:46 2,988 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

As for this problem:
Warning - DansGuardian binary file not found, maybe you need to update your module config (especially the directory paths). 
(Expected location: /sbin/dansguardian)

I had to put "/usr" at the beginning of the path, like this:
/usr/sbin/dansguardian

After doing this all problems have disappeared and Squid / Dansguardian / and all other programs seem to be working perfectly.

Thanks everyone for your help!

Bobby Howerton


----------



## pbarcia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Which DG Webmin Module is used for DG 2.9.9.7-2ubuntu1*



lcsfsr1 said:


> This problem is fixed. Here is the link and the exact file that you need if you are using Dansguardian 2.9.9.7.
> 
> [url]http://sourceforge.net/projects/dgwebminmodule/files/[/URL]
> 
> ...


This is my first post, I just login because this post. 
Bobby many many thanks, I just trying to setup Dansguardian+Squid+webmin for all and have this problem. Your posts and explains are awesome.
cheers
Patrick (from arg)


----------

